# If You Are Waiting From A Call Back From The Dish 921 Support Team...



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If you have contacted Dish about a problem with your 921 that may require replacement, and you are waiting for a callback from the 921 team, please PM or email me your correct contact information (name on Dish account, phone number, address, etc). I will send your information on to the leader of the 921 team here in Denver, in an effort to try to speed up the process.

Thanks to Jason (nippjas) for getting this ball rolling today.


----------

